# Rayshots' Pouches



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I have been shooting four slingshots this last week with each one rigged with a Rayshot pouch. I have broken in each one of them with hundreds of shots each and they are truly a top shelf product. The tiny magnets he puts in them are strong enough to hold the ammo in the pouch without having to hold it in with your fingers. When you squeeze the pouch to shoot with 3/8" ammo you can't even tell the magnet is there.
The ones I have look like they are made of pig skin and are very soft and don't really need to be broken in like most of my pouches do. I usually shoot with a fairly heavy leather pouch for plinking and hunting and it has to be broken in with several hundred rounds before it gets consistent on a three inch target at 25 yards. Rayshots' pouches were shooting very well right from the start. They are also holding up very well to the stress on the hole against tearing out. I think they should last for several sets of bands.
I like soft, small pouches for serious targets and I cut mine at 3/8" wide and 2 3/8" long for 3/8" ammo and 5/8" wide and 3" long for marbles. Rayshots' pouches are cut also in consideration of the type of ammo you plan to shoot with it. The main reason I like the pouch to fit the ammo is to help make sure the ammo is in the proper place every shot. Also, why have more mass in your pouch than you need to do the job?
If you are looking for some great pouches, talk it over with Rayshot and I know you will be very pleased.


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

What pouches would you recomend for fast reloading


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

THEstoneSlinger said:


> What pouches would you recomend for fast reloading


From the guys that like to reload fast My SuperPouches seem to be the ones. 
They are thin and hold there shape without being stiff. Though most any pouch that will stay "open" will work. But the SuperPouches have that thinness that is hard to get in other materials.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Magnets? In the pouch? Never seen that before. Ray - do you have a photo of that one? Thanks.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

rapidray said:


> Magnets? In the pouch? Never seen that before. Ray - do you have a photo of that one? Thanks.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Super Pouches are my favorite for fast draw or any type of shooting. A remarkable product.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> rapidray said:
> 
> 
> > Magnets? In the pouch? Never seen that before. Ray - do you have a photo of that one? Thanks.
> ...


thanks!


----------

